# [V] BluRays je 3,50€, 09-09-2018



## kutty1 (9. September 2018)

*[V] BluRays je 3,50€, 09-09-2018*

Folgende BluRays FSK 0-16 stehen hier zum Verkauf:
Je Disc 3,50 Euro (außer dahinter steht was anderes) zzgl. evtl. Versandkosten 

12 Years a slave (BD) - FSK 12
127 Hours (BD) - FSK 12
21 Jump Street (BD) - FSK 12
2 Guns (BD) - FSK 16
50 Dead Men Walking (BD) - FSK 16
7 Psychos, Steelbook (BD) - FSK 16 - 8€
After Earth (BD) - FSK 12
After life (BD) - FSK 16
Agent Hamilton 2 (BD) - FSK 16
Albert Nobbs (BD) - FSK 6
Alex Cross (BD) - FSK 16
All Beauty Must Die (BD) - FSK 16
All is lost (BD) - FSK 12
AMY (BD) - FSK 0
An American Crime (BD) - FSK 16
Argo (BD) - FSK 12
Arsene Lupin (BD) - FSK 16
Assault on Wall Street (BD) - FSK 16
Auftrag Rache (BD) - FSK 16
Back from prison (BD) - FSK 12
Back in the game (BD) - FSK 6
Bad Country (BD) - FSK 16
Badges of Fury (BD) - FSK 12
Baron Münchhausen (BD) - FSK 6
Beate Uhse (BD) - FSK 12
Blood Diamond (BD) - FSK 16
Bro´(BD) - FSK 16
Brüno (BD) - FSK 16
Burke & Hare (BD) - FSK 16
Captain Phillips (BD) - FSK 12
Casino Jack (BD) - FSK 12
Chronicle - Wozu bist du fähig? - FSK 16
Das Bourne Vermächtnis (BD) - FSK 12
Das Schwein von Gaza (BD) - FSK 12 - OVP
Das Schwergewicht (BD) - FSK 12
Das Spiel ihres Lebens (BD) - FSK 0
Dead Man Down (BD) - FSK 16
Defiance (BD) - FSK 12
Der Diktator (BD) - FSK 12
Der Gott des Gemetzels (BD) - FSK 12
Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise (2-Disc BD) - FSK 12
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (BD) - FSK 12
Der Teufel im Detail (BD) - FSK 16
Der Vorleser (BD) - FSK 12
Die Ärzte - Richy Guitar (BD) - FSK 12
Die Kinder des Senor Noble (BD) - FSK 0
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde (BD) - FSK 12
Die Trauzeugen (BD) - FSK 12
Django Unchained (BD) - FSK 16
Don Jon (BD) - FSK 16
Downstream (BD) - FSK 16
Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht (BD) - FSK 6
Dragon Dynasty (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
Edge of the Empire (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
Edison (BD) - FSK 16
Explosion in Kuba (BD) - FSK 12 - OVP
Extrem laut & extrem nah (BD) - FSK 12
Eyjafjallajökull (BD) - FSK 6
Fast and Furious 6 (BD) - FSK 12
Fast and Furious 7 (BD) - FSK 12
Frost/Nixon (BD) - FSK 6
Gesetz der Rache (BD) - FSK 16
Haben Sie das von den Morgans gehört (BD) - FSK 6
Hasta la Vista (BD) - FSK 12
Harry Brown (BD) - FSK 16
Her (BD) - FSK 12
Inception (BD) - FSK 12
Inglourious Basterds (BD) - FSK 16
Invasoren aus dem All (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
» Battle of Los Angeles - FSK 16
» Körperfresser 2 - Die Rückkehr - FSK 16
» Der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand 2 - FSK 16
Jason Bourne (BD) - FSK 16
JCVD (BD) - FSK 16
Jesus Henry Christ (BD) - FSK 12
Johnny English - Jetzt erst recht (BD) - FSK 6
Kabinett ausser Kontrolle (BD) - FSK 12
Kampf der Titanen (BD) - FSK 12
Killing them softly (BD) - FSK 16
Killer Elite (BD) - FSK 16
Klappe Cowboy! (BD) - FSK 6
Klitschko (BD) - FSK 12
Knights of Blood (BD) - FSK 12 - OVP
Kopfgeld - Perrier´s Bounty (BD) - FSK 16
Kopf oder Zahl (BD) - FSK 16
La Linea 2 (BD) - FSK 16
Las Bandidas (BD) - FSK 16
Last Hitman (BD) - FSK 16
Legion (BD) - FSK 16
LennonNYC (BD) - FSK 12
Let the Bullets fly (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
*Liebe auf den zweiten Blick (BD) - FSK 0
Lone Ranger (BD) - FSK 12
Lucy (BD) - FSK 12
Madagascar 3 - Flucht durch Europa (BD) - FSK 6
Männer die auf Ziegen starren (BD) - FSK 12
Männertrip (BD) - FSK 16
Männer und die Frauen (BD) - FSK 12
Marcus der Gladiator von Rom (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
Mass Destruction (BD) - FSK 16
Max Schmeling (BD) - FSK 12
Max Schmeling (BD) - FSK 12 - OVP 5€
Meine erfundene Frau (BD) - FSK 0
Men in Black 3 (BD) - FSK 12
My big fat greek summer (BD) - FSK 0
Mystikal - Eldyn, Der Zauberlehrling (BD) - FSK 12
Ohne Limit (BD) - FSK 16
Olympus has fallen (BD) - FSK 16
Pacific Rim - 2Disc Edition (BD) - FSK 12
Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp (BD) - FSK 12
Pitch Black (BD) - FSK 16
Planet 51 (BD) - FSK 6
Point Blank (BD) - FSK 16
Priest (BD) - FSK 16
Prinz Rama (BD) - FSK 12 - OVP
Ricki - Wie Familie so ist! (BD) - FSK 0
R.I.P.D. - Rest in Peace Department (BD) - FSK 12
RoboCop (BD) - FSK 12
RocknRolla (BD) - FSK 16
Run all night (BD) - FSK 16
Runner runner (BD) - FSK 12
RUSH - Alles für den Sieg - FSK 12
Schlussmacher (BD) - FSK 6
Science Fiction Box (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
» Humanity´s End - Das Ende naht - FSK 16
» Nydenion - Krief der Kolonien - FSK 16
» Space Prey - Der Kopfgeldjäger - FSK 16
Sherlock Holmes - Spiel im Schatten (BD) - FSK 12
Short Term 12 Stille Helden (BD) - FSK 12
Shrek - der Dritte (BD) - FSK 0
Silver Linings (BD) - FSK 12
Spiel mit der Angst (BD) - FSK 16
Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben (BD) - FSK 16
Super Fast! (BD) - FSK 12
Super Hypochonder (BD) - FSK 6
Syriana (BD) - FSK 12
Ted (BD) - FSK 16
The American - Steelbook (BD) - FSK 16 - 8€
The big Lebowski (BD) - FSK 12
The grey unter Wölfen (BD) - FSK 16
The Ides of March (BD) - FSK 12
The Kings Speech (BD) - FSK 6
The place beyond the pines (BD) - FSK 12
The Sword and the Sorcerer 2 (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
The Tourist (BD) - FSK 12
The Voices (BD) - FSK 16
Tom Boy (BD) - FSK 12
Total Recall - 2-Disc Extended Director´s Cut (BD) - FSK 16
Total Recall, Steelbook (BD) - FSK 16
Türkisch für Anfäbger (BD) - FSK 12
Victims of War (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
Western Doppel Box (BD) - FSK 16 - OVP
» The Burrowers - FSK 16
» Todesritt nach Jericho - FSK 16
Waisen der Wildnis (BD) - FSK 0
Was bleibt (BD) - FSK 12
Wie beim ersten Mal (BD) - FSK 6
WildChild (BD) - FSK 0
X-Men - Erste Entscheidung (BD) - FSK 12
Yogi Bär (BD) - FSK 0
Ziemlich beste Freunde (BD) - FSK 6
Zorn der Titanen (BD) - FSK 12
ZweiOhrKüken (BD) 2Disc-Edition - FSK 12

Folgende BluRays FSK 18 stehen hier zum Verkauf:
Je Disc 3,50 Euro (außer dahinter steht was anderes) zzgl. evtl. Versandkosten 

11/11/11 (BD) - FSK 18
Agent Hamilton (BD) - FSK 18
Arena (BD) - FSK 18
Blitz (BD) - FSK 18
Chain of command (BD) - FSK 18
Day of the Dead (BD) - FSK 18
Final Destination 4 (BD) - FSK 18
Final Destination 5 (BD) - FSK 18
[REC] (BD) - FSK 18
Remains of the walking Dead (BD) - FSK 18
RoboCop (BD) - FSK 18
Sabotage (BD) - FSK 18
The Expendables 3 (BD) - FSK 18
The Revenant Untote wie wir (BD) - FSK 18
Wanted (BD) - FSK 18*[/B]


----------

